# Anyone know where I can purchase...



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

isopropyl alcohol (All I can find is denatured ethanol)
distilled water (Not that laundry water stuff)

Thanks!


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

Try the larger/"chain" pharmacies. As far as distilled water, every WalMart or Soriana should carry it (at least the bigger ones).


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

ThomasLagos said:


> Try the larger/"chain" pharmacies. As far as distilled water, every WalMart or Soriana should carry it (at least the bigger ones).



I have gone to those and all I see is laundry water, and denatured ethanol.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Near the irons, you will find distilled water for use in steam irons. That is what you seek, isn‘t it? Maybe that is what you are calling “laundry water“.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Near the irons, you will find distilled water for use in steam irons. That is what you seek, isn‘t it? Maybe that is what you are calling “laundry water“.




Thanks, but that is not distilled water. 

It is distilled water mixed with fabric softener. That is why they have it in laundry areas.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Have you checked in a local pharmacy? 

In Spanish they would be "alcohol isopropilico" and "agua destilada". They should have both, as they are used to clean wounds.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes I have checked local pharmacies. It seems to be the same all over. Denatured ethanol, and laundry water,


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess you will have to make your own distilled water or get it on amazon.com


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Look near the irons and ironing boards.....Agua Distilada in one or two litre sizes, etc. It is not in the area with cleaning or laundry supplies. Sometimes, you can find it at a refraccionaria, for use in topping up car batteries, etc. We bought it regularly at places like Soriana, Walmart, Superlake, etc. Easy to find, if you look in the right area.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The op says that that distilled water has fabric softener added and he calls it laundry water.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is what he finds, but he needs to look for simple agua distilado near where irons are sold; para planchear.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

He says that is what ge did.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I just use car battery water in the iron. Easy to find in the automotive section of supermarkets.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

tcreek said:


> Yes I have checked local pharmacies. It seems to be the same all over. Denatured ethanol, and laundry water,


Really? The pharmacy in your area doesn't have plain distilled water (without fabric softener) for cleaning wounds? I've definitely purchased isopropyl alcohol in a pharmacy in Mexico. I guess it depends on where you live.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

makaloco said:


> I just use car battery water in the iron. Easy to find in the automotive section of supermarkets.


I don't iron all that much anymore, but when I do, I just use water from the kitchen sink in my steam iron.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> Really? The pharmacy in your area doesn't have plain distilled water (without fabric softener) for cleaning wounds? I've definitely purchased isopropyl alcohol in a pharmacy in Mexico. I guess it depends on where you live.


Apparently this same question has come up from expats before. I searched another expat forum and in the July 2015 timeframe someone said isopropyl alcohol is banned in Mexico because it is used in methamphetamine (?) production. I don't know if that is true but is seems plausible. Ultimately they found it in a medical supply store.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't know if this will help you at all, but here are some isopropyl alcohol suppliers:

Alcohol isopropÃ*lico - PROVEEDORES, FABRICANTES Y DISTRIBUIDORES | QuimiNet.com


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

chuck846 said:


> Apparently this same question has come up from expats before. I searched another expat forum and in the July 2015 timeframe someone said isopropyl alcohol is banned in Mexico because it is used in methamphetamine (?) production. I don't know if that is true but is seems plausible. Ultimately they found it in a medical supply store.


Hmmm... Crystal meth production is the reason why products with pseudoephedrine are essentially banned in Mexico (I think they may still be available with a prescription, not 100% sure, though). The only reference I can find about a ban on isopropyl alcohol is on that other forum, whereas there are lots of reliable references to the pseudoephedrine ban. 

I've read in a few places that isopropyl alcohol is available in electronic stores as it used to clean electronic equipment. Chemical supply stores are another option.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> Really? The pharmacy in your area doesn't have plain distilled water (without fabric softener) for cleaning wounds? I've definitely purchased isopropyl alcohol in a pharmacy in Mexico. I guess it depends on where you live.


Was it a national chain, or just a local one?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

tcreek said:


> Was it a national chain, or just a local one?


Honestly, I don't remember which pharmacy I bought it at. I think it was where my sister-in-law used to work, which was a local one. But it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

Well it turns out this place has it

Alcohol Isopropílico en aerosol

But wow is it expensive. 

I guess I will look around at more pharmacies tomorrow.


----------



## chapaladon (May 18, 2012)

*Water*

Hi , You can find both products that you are looking for at different clinical labs, just search them out of the phone books, there are thousands of them in Guadalajara and other cities as well. 

I used to get mine shipped to my home in Chapala through my doctor. I had to drink nothing but the lab water when i was having problems with my kidneys. This was many years ago.

They would come in 5 gallons, (19) ltrs., like the water containers you buy today I would buy 2 a week, and the price was about 15.00 dollars each. My doctor has since passed away, so I can not help you there. Hope this info gets you onto the right track 
Good Luck


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

$15 for 5 gallons is a lot. 

I think I will just wait until my next border run. 

Thanks for that info.


----------



## chapaladon (May 18, 2012)

*water*

 Maybe if you could give the forum members a hint, like what it will be used for, some of us are old and wise,. and we may be able to help you find the product or an alternate such as refined paint thinner,( very inexpensive). I'm sure you get the message! 

You reply, It all seems to be so expensive. To my way of thinking a ten cent phone call or a visit to a local lab is a lot less expensive than a 3 or 4 hundred dollar border trip!. Iv'e made a lot of border trips in 23 years, and to be honest every item you bring back always cost 3 or 4 dollars more if you do a cost check. Whats more important, is that you can find 95% of whatever you require right here in Mexico.

Maybe if you find the product local, it might not be as expensive as you think.

In my case it was a life threatening expense, so to me the cost really wasn't my first consideration. Quality was! Like I said my doctor supplied the water and was the finest and purest you could buy, and it included delivery. What I didn't mention was that it included a ten minute doctor' visit. My bad!


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

I finally found some. 21 Pesos a gallon at a local supermarket in the health & beauty/pharmacy section. I guess 21 Pesos is not too bad. 











Now on to find some isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is the same distilled water I suggested to you many posts earlier. Glad you finally found it.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> That is the same distilled water I suggested to you many posts earlier. Glad you finally found it.



Yes, and thanks for the advice. Seems when you ask someone about some product in a store , they have no idea where it is in the store, unless they work in that particular area.

I was looking in the wrong area. I have always seen distilled water in the drinking water section.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I didn‘t know that it might be found in “Health & Beauty“, as we always found it near the irons, ironing boards, etc.; never with the other drinking waters.


----------



## tcreek (Sep 13, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> I didn‘t know that it might be found in “Health & Beauty“, as we always found it near the irons, ironing boards, etc.; never with the other drinking waters.



Another had mentioned seeing it in some pharmacies. Thus, I took a peek in the health and beauty section of a super market. I found it in the first aid section.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

tcreek said:


> Another had mentioned seeing it in some pharmacies. Thus, I took a peek in the health and beauty section of a super market. I found it in the first aid section.


I buy mine, use it in my Cpap machine, at the local HEB in Leon, about 14-15 pesos a gallon. It is located in the baby/health section, for formula mixing. You may have an HEB.


----------

